# Cartridge- Executive Mismatch



## Schtick (Nov 9, 2010)

I finished my first Fountain pen  an Executive from CSUSA.  

The tube is 2.9" long  the nib  screws into the tube insert using  .25",   leaving  2.65".  The ink cartridge is 1.5"  so what keeps  the ink cartridge from rattling around inside this tube without a spring?

CSU replied as follows:

> 
> Fountain pens do not require a spring to operate. The springs are for 
> the roller ball pen kits only. Your kit is complete without the springs. 
> Please let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> Regards

Any suggestions?  :frown: Schtick


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Nov 9, 2010)

When the cartridge in inserted into the feed it should fit tight and hold just fine.  It is basically a friction fit.


----------



## its_virgil (Nov 9, 2010)

If you feel a spring is required you will have to engineer one yourself.

The ink cartridge for a fountain pen is shorter than the rollerball refill so a 
longer spring will be needed...actually a spring is not needed but ...

Do a good turn daily!
Don







Schtick said:


> I finished my first Fountain pen  an Executive from CSUSA.
> 
> The tube is 2.9" long  the nib  screws into the tube insert using  .25",   leaving  2.65".  The ink cartridge is 1.5"  so what keeps  the ink cartridge from rattling around inside this tube without a spring?
> 
> ...


----------



## Chthulhu (Nov 9, 2010)

Schtick said:


> I finished my first Fountain pen  an Executive from CSUSA.
> 
> The tube is 2.9" long  the nib  screws into the tube insert using  .25",   leaving  2.65".  The ink cartridge is 1.5"  so what keeps  the ink cartridge from rattling around inside this tube without a spring?
> 
> Any suggestions?  :frown: Schtick



It sounds as though your pen will accept either short or long international ink cartridges. There's enough friction between the cartridge and its nipple to generally keep it in place if the pen isn't dropped a lot. You also have room for the long Waterman cartridge which will fill the barrel's length, or a converter for use with bottled ink.


----------



## Schtick (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  It does seem to hold pretty good.  It just seemed that it could slip loose.   I'll try not to shake my pen


----------

